# what to do if food is stuck in a pigeons throat?



## Hiba malik (Apr 8, 2018)

I need advise urgently.
i found an abandoned pigeon baby a few days ago. He looks to be 2 weeks old.
I tried feeding him in ways i found online. I basically feed him a few types of seeds after grinding them. Yesterday i saw that his throat was looking a bit big like something was stuck but i couldnt feel anything. I took him to a vet he said that there is food stuck in his throat but he cant do anything about it. Honestly the vet was of no help he told me to take him to a bigger hospital and get his x ray done but the hospital is very far from where i live.
Could anyone pls suggest a way for me to get the food out from his throat?

thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may have canker and it is blocking his throat. If that be the case, then larger seeds and things like that may get stuck. What were you feeding him? How were you feeding him? Post a picture of the bird?


----------



## Hiba malik (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't tell if he has canker or not. These are a few pics of the bird. I also posted a pic of the method I used to feed him and a pic of the food. I dont use that method anymore I'm feeding him with a syringe now. The food had oats, a little bread and bajra and I feed it to him by mixing it in water.
What should I do if he has canker? Also He hasn't closed his beak since yesterday even while sleeping.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

It does not look to be canker as my point of view, may due to some injury the throat is swollen, as no canker is showing in the mouth, heat up the cloth and put on throat like massage also use some oil, 
It is great that your are helping the abandoned babies.
But wait for seniors replies they have more experience may be i am wrong.
If you think that he is unable to eat food, mix some flour (Gandum ka Atta) in water and give him with a syringe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is canker and needs to be treated ASAP or he is going to die. Metronidazole, 30 mg once daily for 10 days, and then reassess.


----------



## Sam09060 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiba malik said:


> I need advise urgently.
> i found an abandoned pigeon baby a few days ago. He looks to be 2 weeks old.
> I tried feeding him in ways i found online. I basically feed him a few types of seeds after grinding them. Yesterday i saw that his throat was looking a bit big like something was stuck but i couldnt feel anything. I took him to a vet he said that there is food stuck in his throat but he cant do anything about it. Honestly the vet was of no help he told me to take him to a bigger hospital and get his x ray done but the hospital is very far from where i live.
> Could anyone pls suggest a way for me to get the food out from his throat?
> ...





Hiba malik said:


> I need advise urgently.
> i found an abandoned pigeon baby a few days ago. He looks to be 2 weeks old.
> I tried feeding him in ways i found online. I basically feed him a few types of seeds after grinding them. Yesterday i saw that his throat was looking a bit big like something was stuck but i couldnt feel anything. I took him to a vet he said that there is food stuck in his throat but he cant do anything about it. Honestly the vet was of no help he told me to take him to a bigger hospital and get his x ray done but the hospital is very far from where i live.
> Could anyone pls suggest a way for me to get the food out from his throat?
> ...


----------

